# Breeding Green Tree Frogs



## ciderthefrog (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi, 

I am currently undertaking a research project on breeding green tree frogs as a beginner and I would love your opinions. I own three of these frogs myself and have created a survey on this topic aimed at any green tree frog breeders. The link for this survey is: 
Breeding Green Tree Frogs Survey 

It would be greatly appreciated if you could answer my survey. Also, if you have any additional tips on breeding these frogs I have not addressed in my survey it would be great if you could tell me them here. 

Thanks


----------

